# why do docters do so little to help



## lv83 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have had a lot of problems with the doctors I go to see. Often I get the same replies take some laxatives or eat more fiber. When a doctor told me I probably have IBS I asked her questions about my diet and how to prevent symptoms and she told me to Google it! I am extremely angry about how doctors deal with this. Why should I have to suffer for 11 years with no diagnoses?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you do not feel you have been diagnosed... and you want a diagnosis.. ask for one!


> why do docters do so little to help IBS


Because treatment for IBS is so individual. There is no ONE treatment for everyone. What helps one person doesn't help another. We all have to do our own trial and error to find what works for us. There isn't much they can do beyond diagnose us. They give you the same "take some laxatives or eat more fiber" because those are basic things to try.Besides that... look things up here that you think might help you.If you have tried fiber and that doesn't work... try looking into the laxatives. Osmotics are better to use long term than stimulant laxatives. But something as simple as a daily stool softener has helped some...All depends and you will have to do the trial and error like the rest of us to find what helps you best. Most folks find that a conbination of treatments working together helps best.So go to the forums here that seem to apply to you and your symptoms... read.. ask any qustions you may have.. and we all do our best to help each other. So welcome aboard.. and here's hoping you feel better real soon.


----------



## lv83 (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually did Google it LOL. And now I have a portfolio of questions and concerns. I haven’t had many tests to rule out other problems. I know I’m not celiac or diabetic. But that’s about all. Thanks to this site my eyes have opened. I’m not mad at all doctors just particularly this one doctor. I’m sorry if I offended any one.But Google it? Seriously? I have anxiety I don’t need to load my head with a bunch of stuff that will make me worry more than I already do. It’s just so insensitive


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You didn't offend ANYone hon! If you are not liking your Dr...(and I don't blame ya.... 11 years with nothing definitive from them is a BIT much! Maybe you have been too patient a patient!) see another Dr by all means! And yes.. please bring in your questions. And keep reading here to see if you can come up with anymore.Let us know how you are doing!


----------

